# XBMC commander => pas de fichier avec atv2



## sebMacNewGen (10 Août 2011)

Salut,

Je viens d'acheter pour mon iphone l'application XBMC commander pour remplacer la telecomande de l'ATV2 (que j'utilise avec XBMC).

Ca fonctionne pas mal mais par contre avec le menu "Files" de XBMC commander j'arrive a voir la racine de mes sources "Dessin Animés" , "Films" mais des que j'entre dans un répertoire son contenu est vide.
Avez vous la même expérience avec l'atv2 + XBMC + XBMC Commander?

Pour info, si je me connecte avec la même appli XBMC Commander sur un de mes mac ça marche très bien et je peux naviguer dans mes fichiers.

Merci pour votre aide!

Séb.


----------

